# NEGATIVE RESULT!



## bat1 (Dec 7, 2004)

My DP and I are new to this site so first of all hello to you all. I have just undergone a testicular biopsy and unfortunately the results have come back negative. Understandably this has left us devastated and don't know which way to turn next.    We were wondering if there was anybody out there who has/is going through the same thing? How on earth do you decide?


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Bat1,

I am so very sorry to read if the unsuccessful TESE. Must have been devastating to go through such a procedure and have nothing to show at the end.

My DH has had 2 TESE's and the quality of the operation does seem to vary in the UK. On the first attempt they found a small amount of sperm but only by incubating over night. The second attempt was much more successful.

My DH had one testicle removed with cancer and the TESE was on his small remaining testicle.  We were not told to hope too much as he had undergone other cancer tx by this time.

It may pay to ask for a second opinion and also to ask about removing and incubating tissue to see if any sperm develop.

May I ask where your consultant is based and his/her name? My DH had the 2nd operation done by Mr Ralph at UCH in London.

Hoping this this will help.

With warmest regards,


----------



## blueeyes (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi there
So sorry to read your news. There are some people on the site are going through or soon to go through this. I can't imagine your devastation. (we have appointment on monday to see if worth doing biopsy or not) Some people seem to seek forther advice and go to a different clinic, some people opt for adoption and some people opt for donor. 
Basically the choice is yours as a couple to decide what is best for you. Use this site- people post in ICSI male factor thread and Donor sperm and adoption threads to discuss the issues you are facing. There is no easy answer- take one day at a time, and although you are desperate for a family (as all of us on this site understand) spend time making your decision, and let the site help you to get there.
Good Luck
Selina


----------



## bat1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you so much for your prompt words of advice.... My DP had his testicular biopsy done at St Thomas's Hosp (with our main investigations being carried out at Guy's Hosp). Sadly, my DP's biopsy was frozen over night but still no positive result.
We are currnently waiting to see the specialist again in London soon for further talks on the cause and future options available to us (obviously either adoption or donor sperm).
I am pleased that your DP second attempt was more successful.
Warmest wishes and fingers crossed for you,
x


blueeyes said:


> Hi there
> So sorry to read your news. There are some people on the site are going through or soon to go through this. I can't imagine your devastation. (we have appointment on monday to see if worth doing biopsy or not) Some people seem to seek forther advice and go to a different clinic, some people opt for adoption and some people opt for donor.
> Basically the choice is yours as a couple to decide what is best for you. Use this site- people post in ICSI male factor thread and Donor sperm and adoption threads to discuss the issues you are facing. There is no easy answer- take one day at a time, and although you are desperate for a family (as all of us on this site understand) spend time making your decision, and let the site help you to get there.
> Good Luck
> Selina


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Good morning Bat,

My DH had a Tese at the London Bridge on 20th Nov and his was also negative and even upon incubating the biopsy nothing was found.

We have found this extremely hard to deal with as we were pregnant naturally in 97 so we are determined not to give up.

I have been researching the web and have read a lot of positive reports on Microdisection Tese and have found that the highest rated clinic for success with this procedure following failed Tese is Cornells in New York.

I know this is a long way and I am trying to find another clinic in the UK that also does this but have had no luck so far.  I will let you know how I get on.

Peter Schlegel at Cornells has said that my DH has to wait at least 6 months after his Tese before he has anything else done so that gives me lots of time to carry out my research.

If you need any help, information or just to talk you know where I am.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Bat,

Just wanted to reach out and give you a big hug. Please be assured that you are not the only one, though it probably feels like it.

I'd like to back up the advice to do as much research as you can - you need to be able to discuss things with a consultant rather than be on the receiving end of their opinion.

I've just posted a reply to someone else who's also just undergone an unsuccessful PESA. Please have a look at the MF thread on the ICSI board, there are quite a few of us with azoospermic DHs.

Take some time out to recover and look after yourselves. Hope we can be of help to you.

Here are some links if you can face starting research

http://www.infertile.com/inthenew/sci/teseopin.htm

http://www.fertilitydirectory.org/news_updates_mi_icsi01.html

http://www.malereproduction.com/12_spermaspiration.html

http://cornellurology.com/uro/cornell/infertility/srt/


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Bat,

Just to say how sorry I am to hear your news and fully understand how devasted you are at the moment.

My DH has just had a failed PESA. Originally he was producing sperm albeit <1million, then went to 3 NILs and then a failed PESA.

We are booked in for a TESE on 12/01/05 but are preparing ourselves for the worst. Its really hard when you get to this stage not to become negative.

Fin has got amazing strength and is looking into other options. We however have decided that if the TESE fails, we will opt for the donor route.

Its taken us a while to get to that decision and I guess at the moment its all very raw for you both.

As Selina mentions there are 2 great threads to support you with this. The Male Factor on teh ICSI has been wonderful for me and now more recently so has the Donor thread, to help me come to terms and accept our decision, should we need to make one.

Never give up hope. There are always options out there. Sometimes though they might not be the ones you originally chose.

Best of luck.

Natalie x


----------



## bat1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Natalie. Everbody on the site is really friendly and helpful which is making our current situation easier to deal with. I wish you both well for 12th Jan and hope than you get a positive outcome. 

As we are new to the site we are still trying to find our way around it all, but it is comforting to know that we are not the only ones and that we can all help each other get through it all.


----------

